

Writing HTTP Middleware in Go - sjustinas
http://justinas.org/writing-http-middleware-in-go/

======
afandian
As the author said, this is middleware in the Django or Rails sense rather
than the traditional sense.

[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/http/middleware...](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/http/middleware/)

[http://guides.rubyonrails.org/rails_on_rack.html](http://guides.rubyonrails.org/rails_on_rack.html)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middleware](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middleware)

------
AYBABTME
Cool use of httptest.

